# Polk Audio CS20 or Def Tech ProCenter2000?



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here are the specs of the two center channel speakers and current prices...
Which is better quality sound??
Not much of an expert on sound specs but i'm guessing the Polk CS20 is better sound quality based on the wider frequency response curve listed.....would i be correct???

Name Polk Audio CS20 $169
Color NameBlack
Item Display Height7.5 inches
Depth10.75 inches
Driver Configuration2x 6.5" Mid/woofer, 1x 1" Tweeter
Frequency Response Curve48 Hz - 25 kHz
Audio Sensitivity91 dB
Impdedance8 ohm
Speaker Driver Material TypePolypropylene
Maximum Speaker Depth (inches)10.75 inches



Name Definitive Technology ProCenter 2000 $349
Color NameBlack
Item Display Height6.5 inches
Depth6.5 inches
Driver Configuration1x 1" aluminum dome tweeter; 2x 5-1/4" upper bass/midrange drivers; 2x 5-1/4" pressure coupled bass radiators
Frequency Response Curve42 Hz - 30 kHz
Audio Sensitivity91 dB
Impdedance8 ohm
Speaker Driver Material TypePolypropylene
Maximum Speaker Depth (inches)6.5 inches

And finally were do i find a stand for one of these center channels....does the stand top need to be as wide and deep as the center speaker or can the speaker hang over the sides and back a few inches...would that be stable???


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if you looked at the numbers correctly, but the polk's frequency response is not as wide as the def tech's. 

If you have other Polk speakers and the cs20 is a sonic match, then go for it. If you don't, I'd probably go read some reviews in the def tech.

Polk has some very nice mid-priced in its RTiA line and more expensive speakers in its LSiM line... But below that the quality of cabinet materials, etc becomes very budget oriented as you drop below those two lines. So you need to be careful. I'm assuming most people will say go def tech, but you could have a real find, $-wise, on your hands with the Polk. I would go to the Polk website and read about the materials used and then start reading user reviews on the web.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok...so basically I have the itch to upgrade my speakers in the home theater. I installed my approximately 5 year old system in the theater after i finished building it. Now i find i need more :blink: better sound for a theater setting. I was just looking at upgrading the center channel. Now i have come to the belief that I should just redo all the speakers....

So, I have come up with two options in an approximate price range i will be able to slowly build on....

Definitive Technology 2 x BP-8060ST 1 x CS-8040HD 2 x SR8040BP $1999

or

Polk RTiA 2 x RTiA7 1 x CSiA6 2 x F/XiA6 $1896

Any thoughts????:bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can give you my thoughts about the Polks... there aren't a ton of Polk fanatics on this forum. There is a Polk Forum on their website where you could get more input from actual owners of the models you are looking at.

I have the RTiA5, CSiA6, FXiA4, RTiA3's... I've really enjoyed them. They present a very nice sound stage, the rears work great. We've had a ton of fun with them driving the audio experience. I've received a lot of compliments on them and their sound.

Bottom line is Polk is all over the place when it comes to quality vs budget. They produce better quality speakers... and they also sell speakers that are sold off to the side in B&M stores - or on new egg (which is part of their company mission... to bring products for the masses and folks looking to peek into the higher end). The RTiA line is a great mix of both.

Here's a review of a smaller RTiA set-up by sound and vision mag. 

http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/polk-audio-rti-series-home-theater-speaker-system



You can see they really liked them for their balance between build quality, performance and price. And, I'd have to agree. Not to mention you are guaranteed good customer service with Polk.

Do you have sub?

If you are running a sub, you might want to consider foregoing the RTiA7's (and looking at the the A5's). The 7's bridge the gap between the 5's and the 9's by introducing a woofer (the 5's have a tweeter and two kids... the 7's have a tweeter, mid and two woofers). When crossed-over with a sub, you'll pretty much lose the benefit of those 2 woofer on the A7. My thinking was: Take advantage of the 2 mids on the A5's and let my subs do the heavy lifting of the LFE. Also, the 7's (definitely the 9's) are getting into a range where they need more power to sound good... I know folks that run the 9's really benefit from a stand-alone amp).

Polk has amazing deals on refurbished - full warrantied/free shipping - speakers on their Polk Ebay Store. I've bought through them with great success. Right now they have the A7's on sale. If you are patient, all of the speakers you are looking at will come-up.... you'll save a ton of $.

As for Def Tech, I just don't have enough experience to speak about them. I'm sure you will find just as many folks, though, that are passionate and excited about their Def Tech products.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I recently (one week ago) upgraded from the DefTech ProCinema 600 to:

DT ProCenter 2000 (1)
DT ProMonitor 1000 (4)
DT ProSub 1000 (1)

The ProCinema 600 served me well for about 4 years but for my current room size/configuration I needed something with a little more oomph, especially at the max volume levels that I tend to play my movies at. 

I can say that so far I have been absolutely ecstatic with the performance of my ProCenter 2000 & the ProMonitors. When I crank up the volume on the 'ole Yamaha Aventage I notice NO distortion, particularly from the PC 2000. No straining to make out dialog from amidst accompanying sound effects. As I said I've only recently purchased my current setup so the speakers aren't even close to being broken in yet (DefTech recommends 20 - 40 hrs) which means things will only improve from here on out. 

As far as speaker placement as it relates to the PC 2000, I quickly realized that placing it on the top shelf of my Whalen table just in front of my Samsung LED TV (as I did with the PC 600) was NOT going to be an option. This speaker is much deeper, taller & wider than the PC 600 & tended to hang precariously off the edge of my table, not to mention significantly obstruct my view of my TV. My resolution was to rearrange all of my components & dedicate my entire 2nd shelf to the PC 2000. It technically is not ideal as the center channel should be as close to ear level as possible, but short of purchasing a new table it'll have to do for now. However, YOU may want to consider wall mounting as an option. DefTech does sell the necessary mounting hardware if this is the direction you want to go.

I too considered purchasing the CS-8040, BP- 8060ST & SR-8040 package. I demoed this package at my local BB & was left salivating at the unbelievable sound produced by these speakers! DefTech's current sale on these speakers at $1000 off is an incredible value that I had to give some serious thought to. Alas, space consideration ultimately dictated that I stick with the ProCinema series. But if YOU aren't limited by space (it sounds like you aren't) then that 8060/8040 package would be real hard to beat at that price point.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I think you'll be entering sonic bliss no matter which way you roll... I'd start reading user reviews and see if certain qualities that your ears value start popping up. ;-)


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

27dnast said:


> I think you'll be entering sonic bliss no matter which way you roll... I'd start reading user reviews and see if certain qualities that your ears value start popping up. ;-)


I agree...either way someone's gonna have a very merry Christmas this year


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

The Deal is Done! Placed the Order.
Polk all new.
Front R/L RTiA5 x2 $500 on Newegg
Center CSIA6 x1 $305 on Amazon
Side R/L F/XiA6 x2 $419 on Amazon
Rear R/L RTiA3 x2 $349 on Amazon

Total $1573

Very Happy


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Very similar to my set-up... You're going to really enjoy them! Congrats!!


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast....What are you using for a center channel stand?? Most the stands I see online are half the length of this center speaker CSIA6.


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice purchase! I think you'll be happy. I had a hard time sourcing a center stand as well, especially trying to fit the speaker below my screen and have the correct angle to the listener. You might consider making one...you'd be way cheaper off and probably better off given you have some tools and some skill. Probably the easiest custom furniture you'll ever make, that packs the most benefit.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

kadijk said:


> Nice purchase! I think you'll be happy. I had a hard time sourcing a center stand as well, especially trying to fit the speaker below my screen and have the correct angle to the listener. You might consider making one...you'd be way cheaper off and probably better off given you have some tools and some skill. Probably the easiest custom furniture you'll ever make, that packs the most benefit.


So if the speaker dimensions are 24" W x 14" D x 7 3/4 " H

The top should be 24" W x 14" D
I have 31" between the floor and bottom of screen.
Speaker is 7 3/4" Tall subtract from 31" and total height of stand should be 23 1/4 "

What material should I use to make the stand ? MDF?
How big should the bottom platform be to balance the top 24" shelf??
It needs to hold and balance 29 lbs.

Any advice or help welcome.
I can start making this, I have the week off and the speakers should be arriving by this weekend.

If anyone has a build sketch up or material advice:dontknow:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm using a component rack... I'll find a link to it and send it to you. I posted it, at one point on the Polk audio forum. It's a tubular rack... Works awesome!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Here is what I used...

http://store.videomountstore.com/saavcowamovm.html

Works great


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Here is what I used...
> 
> http://store.videomountstore.com/saavcowamovm.html
> 
> Works great


Thanks...ordered it. Looks like it should work out great. With my placement option it may sit a little low but it seems you can flip the speaker upside down so it angles sound upward a little bit so should be fine. Nice to get rid of a stand in the center front also.:T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast...What's the break in period for RTiA5, CSiA6, FXiA6, RTiA3's ?
Also, my FXiA6 are being used as side speakers and there placement is just slightly forward of the seating row.
After reviewing the manual (almost worthless) i set them on Dipole...is that correct or should they be on Bipole for the placement they are in. Also, how far from the front wall is best for the RTiA5 towers to prevent and reverb off the front wall?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey,

In terms of break-in period... really depends on how much you use them? I know everyone differs on this, but I ran my speakers (when first purchased), set to Large (take the sub out of the equation) with some dynamic music for periods of 5-6 hours a day at various volume levels for about 3 or 4 days. My most recent purchase... the A5's... really started to open up after about 2 weeks. There are some that say it only takes an hour or so... but I must admit that I really started to notice that they sounded smoother after a few weeks of use.

After use, I reset my speakers to small, integrated my subs, and ran my AVRs room EQ program.

As for your FXiA6's... yes, I would put set them on Dipole when mounted on the sides. Dipole creates a much more diffuse - wide - soundscape because the tweeters are firing out of phase. You'll have to play around with the settings, tho. You may find that Bipole is preferential. my FXi's are slightly above head level and about a foot behind. I have them on Dipole. I think they sound great.

In terms of distance from the front wall for your A5's. That's a great question. I've noticed that both professional (magazine) reviews I've read of RTiA set-ups (one for a set-up with A9's as mains, one with A3's) have noted that the mains really sounded great pulled away from walls. Those reviews are pretty easy to find with a google search. Again, something to play with. My space requirements in my dedicated HT don't allow for a ton of wiggle room in that department. I'd estimate the fronts of the speakers are roughly 22" away from the front wall... maybe a bit more. Not a tremendous amount, though. Let me know what you find!

One think you might want to fool around with.... removing the speaker grills. One of the reviews I referenced suggests that doing so improved the mids and upper sounds. I have kids, so my grills are usually left on... but I've played around with it some and can almost swear that the highs are much more detailed. Again, play around with that and let me know what you think!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

By the way... I wanted to add... that I built a mount for the center channel stand that I sent you the link for. Here's a photo during construction/painting...

 

It's the vertical wood extending down the middle of my screen mount... 

 

I wanted to give myself a strong mounting surface... but also the ability to get the mount away from the wall just a bit... I'd say it extends about 4" off of the wall.

T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

How high from the floor is the bottom of your screen? Trying to gauge height placement of speaker, may have to raise my screen on the wall a bit to get placement of center speaker. 

Do you cross over your subs on your polk towers RTiA5's? I have never tried this.

I have two subs that have 300 watt amps built in, they are currently on the left and right side of the room approximately 10 ft back from the front (16 ft room), angled slightly toward the direction of the seating. Trying to prevent the bass from hitting the front corners, and direct more air movement toward the seating.
Would i benefit from hooking the subs to the left and right towers?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast did you mount the FXiA6's and RTiA3 directly on the wall or use speaker mount brackets??
If you used brackets, which ones did you use.....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> How high from the floor is the bottom of your screen? Trying to gauge height placement of speaker, may have to raise my screen on the wall a bit to get placement of center speaker.


The bottom of my screen is about 1/2" an inch taller than the A5's... I tried to keep my center tweeter level with the tweeters on my on my A5's. You could always, in theory, make your mount a tad lower and ever so slightly raise your center at an angle to fire inline with your ears. If the center is even lower, it can be flipped and angled using its cabinet.



phillihp23 said:


> Do you cross over your subs on your polk towers RTiA5's? I have never tried this.


Yes. I would, if I were you cross them over at 80Hz along with all of your other speakers.



phillihp23 said:


> I have two subs that have 300 watt amps built in, they are currently on the left and right side of the room approximately 10 ft back from the front (16 ft room), angled slightly toward the direction of the seating. Trying to prevent the bass from hitting the front corners, and direct more air movement toward the seating.
> Would i benefit from hooking the subs to the left and right towers?


What kind of AVR are you using? In a perfect world, you'll set the crossover in your AVR... let it send 80Hz below to your subs and everything above to your other speakers.

As for sub placement... that really is unique to every room at the sub will respond uniquely to your room dimensions, etc. Here is a good guide that you can look through. It touches on dual sub placement.

http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/get-good-bass/subwoofer-placement-the-place-for-bass-part-1

I recently went through this process. I ended up finding that the 1/4 points along my front wall gave me the best room response. If you are finding yourself really interested in finding the best response, you should check-out REW. It's complicated, but has been fun to learn and (I have found it to be...) very useful!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> 27dnast did you mount the FXiA6's and RTiA3 directly on the wall or use speaker mount brackets??
> If you used brackets, which ones did you use.....


Mount the FXiA6's directly on the wall. You "technically" could do the same with your A3's... however, you are using those as your rears, correct? If you following along with the Dolby 7.1 set-up guide (here), you'll see it is optimal to have your rears firing at the center seating position of your room.

I used the AM40 Pinpoint mount. Very sturdy. Since the RTiA3s have curved sides (and they are a rather deep speaker), you may want to consider using zipties looped thru the rear powerport to secure them to the mount. Here is a photo of what I am talking about... it is from a user on the Polk Forums... but gives you a good idea:

http://erikt.cts.com/Pictures/hometheater/RTIA3-Mount-3.JPG

I also put removable velcro on the stand and the bottom of the speakers (because my speaker stands are angled slightly downward) just to make sure they are secure. At any rate... outside of driving screws through the base of your speaker (the mount has holes for this)... I would just add a little security with the zip-ties and possibly some velcro.

That was the best mount option I found for myself... hope it helps.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast said:


> What kind of AVR are you using? In a perfect world, you'll set the crossover in your AVR... let it send 80Hz below to your subs and everything above to your other speakers.
> 
> As for sub placement... that really is unique to every room at the sub will respond uniquely to your room dimensions, etc. Here is a good guide that you can look through. It touches on dual sub placement.


I have the Denon AVR2112CI currently...eventually i will be installing the Denon AVR3313CI.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You should be good to go with that new Denon... ignore this, if you know this --- I'm guessing you probably do --- but you'll want to hook your subs up via the LFE or Sub outs on the Denon... set all of your speakers to small... and set the crossover to 80hz. Then run Audyssey XT32... that will get your speakers Calibrated and EQ-ed and will also apply EQ filters to your sub (which is a good thing). Hopefully Audyssey will EQ all 7 of your channels to your liking. 

I would invest in a Radio Shack Sound Level Meter to double check the results of Audyssey (in terms of how loud it sets each channel)... but it also comes in handy to set the gain on both of your subs correctly. I can walk you through the setting the sub gain, if you'd like (depending on how far out in the future it is, you can always PM me).


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually I'm not that informed when it comes to this audio dialing in.....so feel free to not assume. You have been a great asset and i appreciate it.

My subs have a variable low pass cross over dial on the built in 300watt amps. So would it be correct to set that to 80... plug the subs into the AVR LFE... I wouldnt wire the subs to the front left and right towers then right??

On another note .....I am becoming somewhat disturbed by the fact that Polk doesn't sell speaker wall mount brackets. I know they have the so called brackets on them but if they are audio experts they should know speakers need to be precisely angled per the room set up in.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay... Feel free to ask away for help - there are a lot of folks here with a ton of knowledge!

For the sub, you'll want to turn that variable low pass filter all the way up.... Meaning to 120hz or 150hz or 200hz. Basically to the highest number. This effectively will tell the sub to bypass its internal crossover. You'll let your Denon manage the crossover... You'll set the crossover for 80hz in the AVR settings.

The reason why you'll want to have a RadioShack sound level meter (or SPL) is that you'll need it to properly set the gain knob on both of your subs. It's easy to do when you have the meter. Because you have two subs, you want to set both at about 72 Hz - meaning turn one sub off, turn the gain knob until you hit about 72hz... Then turn that sub off and do the same with the other sub (you AVR can play a white noise test tone through your sub). Then turn both on at the same time and you **should** get a reading at about 78hz. You can then raise or lower this by setting the sub volume on your AVR's sub volume setting. Generally, though, subs playing the test tone at about 78hz is good. You may want to bump it up a dB or two. You 7 speakers should all be calibrated to 75 dB. 

Note, when you use the radio shack meter, it isn't totally accurate with low frequencies. There are correction tables you can find online (for each radio shack model) that tell you if you need to add or subtract db's for a given frequency. For white noise generated through a sub, I usually add about 1.5 or 2 dB's (since the white noise spans several frequencies.

Don't sweat the lack of speaker mounts. Most companies expect you to buy after market mounts our speaker stands.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I fear that one of my FXiA6 speakers has a bad Mid/woofer driver. When ever sound is in the mid range and coming out of the mid speaker it emits a crackle/static noise. I purchased them from Amazon on Amazon. Anyone have any experience with returns and Amazon...time it takes (turn around), customer experience?
I have never returned/exchanged anything to Amazon or for that matter a speaker.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazon is awesome. If you go to their website... go to your order history. If you search around you can find a button to click on that will have them call your home - right away - for the order you select. I'd *bet* you could get them to pay for return shipping and ship out new speakers today.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast said:


> Okay... Feel free to ask away for help - there are a lot of folks here with a ton of knowledge!
> 
> Note, when you use the radio shack meter, it isn't totally accurate with low frequencies. There are correction tables you can find online (for each radio shack model) that tell you if you need to add or subtract db's for a given frequency. For white noise generated through a sub, I usually add about 1.5 or 2 dB's (since the white noise spans several frequencies.


Radio Shack 33-2055
Would this work http://www.ebay.com/itm/Radio-Shack-Sound-Level-Meter-33-2055-/321048302425?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D4646943981060603494%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D121041408653%26

or
Pyle PSPL25

http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PSPL25-Frequency-Weighting-Professionals/dp/B005E8MV64/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1357341407&sr=8-6&keywords=digital+sound+level+meter


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok dumb question 

So if I upgrade to a more powerful center and fronts, will I not have to crank the receivers volume so much? 

With my current pro center 2000 and pro 1000's I'm finding myself turning up the volume to hear vocals, etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

phillihp23 said:


> Radio Shack 33-2055
> Would this work http://www.ebay.com/itm/Radio-Shack-Sound-Level-Meter-33-2055-/321048302425?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D4646943981060603494%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D121041408653%26
> 
> or
> ...



That Radio Shack meter would be perfect.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

fkjr2 said:


> Ok dumb question
> 
> So if I upgrade to a more powerful center and fronts, will I not have to crank the receivers volume so much?
> 
> ...


I'm really not that familiar with those Def Tech speaker packages --- never heard them myself. I have heard other satellite speaker packages and, yes, the center channel can - in some cases - get lost a bit.

One thing you could try is going into your AVR's settings and boost the center channel a dB or two.

Really, though, at the end of the day, speakers with larger cabinets and larger drivers (assuming you are giving them the appropriate power!:devil are going to lend to better sound. Of course there are always exceptions.

Also, don't discount how much your room and seating positions come into play in terms of how your speakers sound. Room treatments (absorptions and diffusion) can really make speakers sound better in your room.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

27dnast said:


> I'm really not that familiar with those Def Tech speaker packages --- never heard them myself. I have heard other satellite speaker packages and, yes, the center channel can - in some cases - get lost a bit.
> 
> One thing you could try is going into your AVR's settings and boost the center channel a dB or two.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Yes I already cranked the center up to +5 and treble up to +4

Could be the blu ray disc though also. 

For example Captain America isn't great audio but Avengers is incredible!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You're right... Dialog definitely varies from movie to movie.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

27dnast said:


> You're right... Dialog definitely varies from movie to movie.


Do you find that front left and right sounds also vary?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, definitely. Some movies have better audio than others. I would describe it, my set-up, a richness in sound or lack there of... Especially true of older movies.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Received the Radio Shack 33-2055 yesterday.

Waiting on the new FXi A6 to come in this week. Amazon return/exchange policy is the smoothest ever..

RTi A3 finally arrived...delayed due to weather on East Coast..so says Fedex.
Waiting on the wall mounts to arrive so i can install them...hooked them up as side speakers for now to test them out til the FXi A6 come in.

Installed the center channel speaker with the Sanus Systems VMAVB Component Shelf Wall Mount - Black as someone suggested. Worked great. I used two of these http://www.lowes.com/pd_230799-37672-376073_0__?productId=3026288&Ntt=toggle+bolts&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dtoggle%2Bbolts&facetInfo= to mount it to the wall. The are rated for over 70 LBS each. Because i have a second layer of drywall on the bottom portion of the wall creating my panels i needed to go through the bracket and two 1/2" sheets of drywall. I put a rubber washer between the wall and the bracket to isolate any tranfer (vibration). I also mounted the bracket upside down to give it more height. If mounted right side up the V shelf is 3 inches up the bracket. Upside down the V shelf is 6 inches up the bracket. I also rested the center channel upside down to give it more angle up towards the listeners ear. It came out the perfect Height.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

27dnast stated

"The reason why you'll want to have a RadioShack sound level meter (or SPL) is that you'll need it to properly set the gain knob on both of your subs. It's easy to do when you have the meter. Because you have two subs, you want to set both at about 72 Hz - meaning turn one sub off, turn the gain knob until you hit about 72hz... Then turn that sub off and do the same with the other sub (you AVR can play a white noise test tone through your sub). Then turn both on at the same time and you **should** get a reading at about 78hz. You can then raise or lower this by setting the sub volume on your AVR's sub volume setting. Generally, though, subs playing the test tone at about 78hz is good. You may want to bump it up a dB or two. You 7 speakers should all be calibrated to 75 dB. 

Note, when you use the radio shack meter, it isn't totally accurate with low frequencies. There are correction tables you can find online (for each radio shack model) that tell you if you need to add or subtract db's for a given frequency. For white noise generated through a sub, I usually add about 1.5 or 2 dB's (since the white noise spans several frequencies.

So i run the Denon EQ and set the Sub to 80Hz in the denon system. Then i turn the Radio Shack Meter on and test the HZ of each sub with the white noise. What do I set the meter on 80 HZ? When you say turn the gain up to achieve 72 Hz for each sub, were do i do that? I assume its one of the Dennon setup menu's, what would it be called? If you know. Yes, i'm not the smartest cookie...trying to learn this stuff.


----------

